# English Angora? or Jersey Wooly, or an angora mix?



## thumpingBerry (Oct 2, 2016)

I have been asked to ID the breed or possible mix this bunny is. A friend found him through an internet posting as "free to a good home" and when she went to see him, got him because the owner was keeping him in a small carrier that was simply not being cleaned enough. She was told the first owner paid a lot of money for him but sold him for "considerably less money" a few days later as her daughter didn't want him. She is at least the 3rd owner of this little rabbit in less than 2 weeks time.

Anyway, he is supposedly an angora and about 12 weeks old. Given what I was told the first owner paid for him indicates he should be an English Angora. While he definitely will be a longhair bunny, given his age, small feet that lack long fur, small size, and obvious guard hairs, I am thinking he is a Jersey Wooly or simply a small angora mix. He does have some fur on his ears, though, but the longer fur (on his ears) is only about 1/2 inch. His fur is less than 2 inches long (mostly guard hairs) and is not even all over, being shorter on his back.

He is in a dish pan in these pictures. He is probably around 8 inches long. Not sure on his weight but he is pretty small. That is not a tattoo in his ear, but appears to be an ID that the breeder had done with a marker.

Any thoughts on his breed? Could he be an English Angora and be younger than she was told?


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks like a Lionhead or a Lionhead/Angora mix maybe. I am really leaning toward Lionhead though.


----------



## thumpingBerry (Oct 3, 2016)

He definitely could be part lionhead, as the back of him seems to have the shortest fur and there is a slight look of a lionhead just furwise around the face and neck, although not enough to be definite. I think someone was misled or perhaps even lied about the breed, age, and/or original price. If this little one is indeed 12 weeks old, he most likely has the dwarf gene and will be quite small. His testicles haven't dropped, though. Right now she is considering him a rescue and may look for a home for him in the near future after she works with him a while, as he is quite shy.


----------



## thumpingBerry (Oct 3, 2016)

I just got off the phone with my friend. He weighs 1 pound 11 ounces and she can see his testicles although not sure if they have fully dropped. He is 8 inches long underneath his fur. And starting to get a bit feisty with digging on her when she is holding him then will nip her if she tries to stop him. This does seem to confirm that his age may indeed be 12 weeks old.

I'd be willing to bet he has the dwarf gene and is most likely a lionhead / some type of longhair/angora mix.

But any other opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Oct 3, 2016)

i am not that great with determining the breed, but i absolutely love the tan marking around his cute blue eye!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah, he is a Lionhead or a Lionhead mix, he is super cute!


----------



## thumpingBerry (Oct 5, 2016)

Here's another photo of him. Definitely seems to be a longhair rabbit, with some lionhead traits.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 5, 2016)

Lionheads are long haired rabbits. 

Have a look at some of the photos in these threads and how similar he looks to the other young ones.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=65717
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=75716
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showpost.php?p=913810&postcount=16


----------



## thumpingBerry (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes, I think he definitely has Lionhead in him, but also a true longhair, only because the fur across the back has some long guard hairs. I guess only time will tell if that fur will molt out.

One more pic of him ... he certainly is a cute little guy, but not what she was told he was.


----------



## thumpingBerry (Oct 28, 2016)

Here's "Cotton" ... nearing 4 months old. Definitely a lionhead.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh my so cute though.


----------



## Alek (Mar 26, 2017)

That bunny is too cute! *falls over dead from cute*


----------

